# Reel seat placement



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

This seems to be the best place to ask my question.

I am building a 10'6 rainshadow Model 1266 / spinning to be equipt with Daiwa Basia. Does any have any suggestion where the reel seat should be place (butt end to the middle of the reel seat) for maximum distance. I will 
be using to plug for stripers using 14lb test/ 2-3 oz lures.

thanks in advance..

Rolo-


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

well.......for maximum distance it should be the end of the butt center of your chest and your arm stretched so your thumb hits dead center of a 6500 abu spool
Wes


----------



## stixz89 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wes,

Thanks for the reply..that is what I kinda off thought..I recently watch Ron Arra's video and other long casting clips on the internet and it seems that when the cast is complete it is about an arm extension with the thumb touching the spool..at least that a good maximum point...\

also what I noticed on your profile that you fish for stripers..what lb test do you use as your main and shocker line?

thanks,

Rolo-


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Rolo ,in general if I am fishing in Carolina on the beach I throw a breakaway 1265 or 1418 with a 5500 or 6500 abu10#on the 5500 14# on the 6500 30#shock&50# shock respectively. if I am fishing in the chesapeake, in a boat I use a medium spinner 2500 stradic and 20# power pro with bass assasins, no shocker.If you check out the surf or casting boards I think you will find that pretty common practice
Wes


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

*Reel seat Position*

Place it were it feels comfortable to you. In the old days the standard seat position was 18" from the butt. They did it this way as a standard rule. Nowadays however you will find them on your higher end rods from 24" to 30",which to me is a better length for leverage during the cast. I personally like a long grip on both casting and spinning rods. My comfort length is 38" from butt on casting and about 36" on spinning but that just feels better to me. So before you glue the seat on with just the blank in hand try different positions to find what's comfortable to you. I know other people will say that it should be a certain way. But that's what makes the rod yours, it's custom built for you.

CB


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*What works for me...*

is to take the blank outside and place my hands about where they are comfortable. Close your eyes and make some practice casts. Mark this spot. Remember you can always choke up, but it is hard to make the handle longer.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Reel seat positioning*

The stick the butt in your armpit and stretch along the blank is for surf casting with 4 to 8oz sinkers. 
If you use 28 to 30in for 4 to 8oz then for a 10ft 6in rod throwing up to three ounces you can reduce that to 24 to 26in and get a faster punch pull and more distance - BB


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> The stick the butt in your armpit and stretch along the blank is for surf casting with 4 to 8oz sinkers.
> If you use 28 to 30in for 4 to 8oz then for a 10ft 6in rod throwing up to three ounces you can reduce that to 24 to 26in and get a faster punch pull and more distance - BB



When BB speaks all should listen....
Wes


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Wes, you have a silver tongue!!! - BB


----------

